# كل اللهجات: طلعة - نزلة



## barkoosh

مرحباً
نستعمل في لبنان كلمة "طلعة" للطريق الصاعدة أمامك وكلمة "نزلة" للطريق المنحدرة أمامك. فهل تُستعملان بهذا المعنى أيضاً في باقي الدول العربية أم تُستخدم كلمات أخرى؟ مع ألف شكر.


----------



## WadiH

نعم موجودة عندنا بنفس المعنى.

فيه كلمة أخرى في لهجة الرياض القديمة: "ظْهَرة" بدلاً من طلعة لكنها اندثرت تقريباً.


----------



## elroy

في فلسطين نستعمل الكلمتين بنفس المعنى - ولا عجب، فهذا ما نجده في معظم الأحيان بسبب التقارب بين لهجتينا!

ونحن نستخدم أيضًا كلمات أخرى مشابهة لوصف الطرق، مثلاً "دخلة" و"لفة".


----------



## ahmedcowon

نفس الشئ في مصر ولكننا نستخدم كلمة *مطلع* أكثر من *طلعة*


----------



## barkoosh

شكراً على الإجابات السريعة


----------



## cherine

ahmedcowon said:


> نفس الشئ في مصر ولكننا نستخدم كلمة *مطلع* أكثر من *طلعة*


وعندنا أيضًا مَطْلَعَاية، وأظن "مَنْزَلايَة" مستخدَمة أيضًا. أظن أن طلعة ونَزلة تُستخدمان أكثر للتعبير عن فِعل الصعود والهبوط أكثر من المنحدَر نفسه.


----------



## Bakr

ما أسمعه باللهجة المغربية هو طريق "عقْبة" للطريق الصاعدة، و"حدُورة" للطريق المنحدرة..ولا أستبعد وجود "طالعة" و"نازلة" لدى آخرين...ـ


----------



## ahmedcowon

cherine said:


> وعندنا أيضًا مَطْلَعَاية، وأظن "مَنْزَلايَة" مستخدَمة أيضًا. أظن أن طلعة ونَزلة تُستخدمان أكثر للتعبير عن فِعل الصعود والهبوط أكثر من المنحدَر نفسه.



هل تقولون أيضا "مطلعاية الكوبري" و"منزلاية الكوبري"؟


----------



## cherine

نعم. لكن أيضًا سمعتُ مطلع الكوبري وطَلْعة الكوبري ونَزْلة الكوبرى. أظن أن كلها مصطلحات مختلفة تُستخدم في أماكن مختلفة في مصر، لكن من الواضح أن مطلعاية ومنزلاية كلمتان سكندريتان. فمثلاً في هذا المنتدى الخاص بالسيارات، تجد أحد المشاركين المصريين (في المشاركة الثانية) يستخدم لفظ مطلع، بينما في المشاركة الرابعة يستخدم الشخص السكندري لفظة مطلعاية​


----------



## Noriko Tan

في العراق نستخدم "صَعْدة" بدلًا من "طلعة" ، أمّا "نزلة" فهي نفسها.


----------



## I.K.S.

الشائع هنا في المغرب عبارة هودة بالنسبة لما تدنى من الطريق او الارض و الاصل هو كلمة وهدة (وهي الأَرضُ المنخفِضة)الا انه جرى اقلاب كما يلاحظ
ونقول الطلعة لما ارتفع من الارض ,ونقول عقبة بقاف يابسة للارض الوعرة و الاكثر انحدارا


----------



## Bakr

هودة أوهوتة..كل ذلك شائع أو شبه شائع حسب المنطقة والقبيلة...ها هو الأمر، للحصول على رخصة سياقة أو قيادة السيارة لمن لا يعرف القراءة أو الكتابة، الطريق الصاعدة أو المنحدرة :ـ


> هاذ الممر تيسهل حركة السير على جميع العربات اللي ما يمكنش لها تمشي باكثر من 60 كلم في ساعة تيكون فطريق فيها عقبة او حدورة قوية



http://www.coderoute-ma.com/2015/01/bon-conduite.html


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر أيضا نستخدم *طَلعة *أو *عَقبة *(بالقاف اليابسة والساكنة) بالنسبة للطريق الصاعد .. أما بالنسبة للطريق النازل فالأكثر استخداما هو *هَبْطة *(وفي بعض المناطق *هبّاطية *أو *حبّاطية*) ، ونستعمل كذلك *حْدور *أو *حْدورة *(بالحاء الساكنة) كما في المغرب​


----------



## لنـا

السلام عليكم
نفس الشيء في فلسطين وايضا نستعمل "سَنَدِة" للطلعة و "هَوَدِة و حَبَلِة" للنزلة


----------



## bilal888

في ابو غوش قضاء القدس يستعملون كلمة "طيحة" للنزلة
اما في الشمال في الناصرة فكلمة نزلة هي الدارجة


----------

